# Storage problems, what could the developers do differently?



## litecrush (Feb 13, 2015)

The main problem I have with this game is that there isn't enough storage space.  I love collecting items but eventually I have to sell most of them because I have no where to put them. The exhibits are good for storage but they fill up fast. Creating more characters for storage is nice too but it reaches its limit fast as well.
I'd like to hear your storage suggestions about how the game could be made differently to solve this issue!​
Here is my suggestion:
What if there was a special wardrobe that acted like a mannequin! 

Let me elaborate: For example, this wardrobe would act like any other closet/dresser/etc, except that it would have a completely separate inventory and could be picked up with all that inventory inside -just like a mannequin with clothes. And then they could implement it by having Nook brothers give you one after you've bought a  lot of items at their shop (just like how you receive mannequins). Boom! Storage problems are no more (at least for a little while).


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 13, 2015)

Or, they could have the storage work like...

It's different every single dresser you get, including the museum and train station lockers.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 13, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Or, they could have the storage work like...
> 
> It's different every single dresser you get, including the museum and train station lockers.



I remember actually hoping that was the case when I first started up the game and got different dressers and stuff. I'd like it a lot if there was both public AND private storage - by which I mean, a "universal" storage system like they have now, but with the option to keep the individual dressers in your house separate from that. Or something. That's all I got.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 13, 2015)

Don't hoard everything?


----------



## cheezyfries (Feb 13, 2015)

i'd really like to see backpacks, they could act as accessories on the player themselves but if you open it they can hold 10-15 more item slots?


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 13, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i'd really like to see backpacks, they could act as accessories on the player themselves but if you open it they can hold 10-15 more item slots?



Backpacks would be super adorable on the player characters too.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 14, 2015)

Why, the knapsack idea is PERFECT!!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 14, 2015)

It would be cool if you could use dressers and closets for regular stuff (eg. furniture) and use wardrobes for just clothing items. When you open a wardrobe you can actually put on all the clothing items or accessories to see what they look like, like how character customisation works in pokemon X/Y. The bottom screen could show all the items and the top screen could show your character wearing the items you select on the bottom screen.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 19, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> It would be cool if you could use dressers and closets for regular stuff (eg. furniture) and use wardrobes for just clothing items. When you open a wardrobe you can actually put on all the clothing items or accessories to see what they look like, like how character customisation works in pokemon X/Y. The bottom screen could show all the items and the top screen could show your character wearing the items you select on the bottom screen.



I would kill for this! The way the clothing/accessories are set up now is just... bleh.


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Feb 19, 2015)

What if all the storage was still universal but there were pre-set sections and it would automatically put your items in the correct category when you put them away. That way you don't have to remember what is in each dresser/cabinet you can just open in and select a section ex, furniture, clothes, tools...


----------



## Ryoshiko (Feb 19, 2015)

I think that the main problem with being able to use each different wardrobe in your house as a different closet entirely would be that once you put it in your pockets for some reason an animal could try to buy it from you or you could forget it had something in there and sell it, there was a rumor in wild world that a dresser filled with random junk would sell for more money in Nooks.

They would have to make it so a dresser with anything in it would have a different colour leaf in your pockets like with customizable items. And Reese would prompt you "Oh! You've got a full wardrobe here are you sure you'd like to sell it?"

Also they should let each player have more than 4 mannequins I don't mind if each can only get 4 originally but then you should be allowed to trade them ect. I have some homes that need no mannequins, I don't know what to do with them, and other houses where I'd like one or two in every room.

Also I'd like to say to the people who think that there is enough storage the way things are now I have one word for you, Clothes.
Right now in my mayor's dresser there are two or three packs of letter writing paper and EVERYTHING else is clothes. I can't sell anything from Gracie Grace that I might wear because I won't be able to get it back for like 8 months and then there are tank shirt and long sleeve shirt versions of some tops I like so I can switch which one I wear with the seasons, and then there's before Gracie comes when you have to dress in random themes, I had clothes all over the place! The whole event plaza was clothes on the ground and forget perfect town status with 30 outfits on the ground for weeks! ugh i'm done now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ku_otaku1 said:


> What if all the storage was still universal but there were pre-set sections and it would automatically put your items in the correct category when you put them away. That way you don't have to remember what is in each dresser/cabinet you can just open in and select a section ex, furniture, clothes, tools...



Like the timmy and tommy Catalouge system but you don't have to get things mailed to you they are just always available!


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't know, but I think they should make more storage space too, it is really annoying how I run out of space really fast.


----------

